# Am I the only one who's secretly proud of their mischeif?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Sometimes I come home to find that Jax has made his way out of his enclosure, helped himself to something we left on the counter or unearthed a skillfully hidden super-annoying squeaky toy and find myself smirking that he's clever enough to figure out a door handle, survive a little longer if all the humans in the house dropped dead or just reclaim his things in my absence 
I know I probably shouldn't encourage such behavior but it's just so amusing to see him using his head


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope...my Jax cracks me right up! I do think I'm the only one that laughs though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Of course I was not laughing when my can of Mink Oil got eaten and I was on the phone with the doggie poison control.......


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

We used to have a tie out in the front yard connected to a stake in the ground. This spring when my husband put it back in the ground, he saw Mac walk up to it, dig it out of the ground, pick it up and toss it in the garden. It was really funny.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> We used to have a tie out in the front yard connected to a stake in the ground. This spring when my husband put it back in the ground, he saw Mac walk up to it, dig it out of the ground, pick it up and toss it in the garden. It was really funny.


:rofl: I guess he made his point!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Re: the OP 
Guilty as charged. Love the head tilt when I laugh at her... or talk to her. It's as if she tilts it just the right way the message will be tranlated into GSD.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I secretly like it when Vinca steals our socks. She doesn't chew them up or anything, just carries them around and mouths them. She has more toys than most children, yet, dirty socks are the ULTIMATE. I even got her a sock monkey toy, hoping it would assuage her craving, but it's just not the same! Guess she must love the smell of feet, because she likes to nibble my toes too.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Two stories about my brothers rottweiler - he wasn't thrilled but I was secretly proud of her intelligence

1 - Star learned how to open the fridge. One day they came home to her laying on the kitchen floor eating the Easter ham

2 - If I'm remembering this correctly - My brother and I were working on my livingroom. Star was laying on the floor. A while later Star was still laying on the floor only she was soaking wet. Pretty sure she got out of the house, ran down to the lake, ran back and layed back down. Its a rottie - kinda hard to miss..sneaky thing


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My dad was throwing the Frisbee for my dog when he was dogsitting, one of the throws it went right into the back of his truck; With the tailgate up its like 4 feet high or so. He just left it in there and stopped playing, meanwhile my boy ran around the truck a couple times looking for an entrance, and then finally leaped up into the back. I found that kind of funny, I like to see his brain working and watch him do something I didn't instruct him to do.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Yep, I was proud of the day Denali came charging after us when we walked out of the house. We had just changed all the door hardware to the ones where you push down (instead of knobs). Bad idea when you have smart dogs btw!
She opened the garage door (we never lock the doors when we leave) ran outside, and ran straight to us nose to the ground. On the outside, I was praising her for running TO us not away from us. On the inside I was thinking: man she is smart but OMG was that dangerous! She doesn't do it anymore thankfully!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Tbarrios333 said:


> We had just changed all the door hardware to the ones where you push down (instead of knobs). Bad idea when you have smart dogs btw!


We're even dumber than that, we chose bathtub hardware with handles instead of knobs! ...and the stopper is the kind you step on :rofl:
He can work the knobs but we have a water shut off under the vanity, if he can figure THAT out, we're gonna have to make some changes lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sometimes they're to smart for their on good.



Mac's Mom said:


> We used to have a tie out in the front yard connected to a stake in the ground. This spring when my husband put it back in the ground, he saw Mac walk up to it, dig it out of the ground, pick it up and toss it in the garden. It was really funny.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

just bumping the thread because I want to read more stories


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:doggieplayball:I've always enjoyed the "bad boys" (and girls) ... IMHO they're more intelligent and a lot of fun to be around ... they keep me on my toes for sure!!! :gsdbeggin:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

One story that comes to my mind and always makes me laugh and shake my head....
Many years ago, I bred my Rottie female. I have one surviving female pup...Aundra.
Luna (my female & mother of pup) had a special relationship with this remarkable, intelligent pup.
On the night before the pup was supposed to go to her new home...my husband I were speaking of her leaving...and "both" dogs were looking & listening to us.
My husband was telling me his "plans" for the morning.....1) feed the pup,... 2) take pup to vet for last minute exam,...3) bathe pup right before new owner arrives.
That day...after ALL 3 things were done.....new owners arrived to meet Aundra & momma Luna.
We called for both dogs.....no dogs. We both looked for both dogs.....no dogs.
Finally after about an hour of searching, screaming & panicking......I sat on my bed, ready to dial the vets & AC in the area......I heard a little "tiny" noise from under my bed...? I got down and looked....WTF...both dogs!!! HIDING!!
After they were "exposed"...they both came crawling out.....BUSTED!
Momma Luna barked the whole time at me right until the time the pup was taken away.......then she went back under the bed and sulked.
She obviously did not want that pup to leave....and came up with the "idea?" of being hidden?......who really knows?.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

So the one thing that Schindler will get into if left unattended is the trash can. First he got into it when it was in the kitchen, then I moved it to the back room and put a gate up across the kitchen entrance and he still got to it. This last time I decided to try and out smart him by putting the trash can on top of the washer, only to come home with garbage all over the kitchen! ughh....he is only left unattended every once and a while....but I guess I will have to put it outside next time. 

OH! And he did snatch a piece of bread with peanut butter on it off the counter. I caught him licking what was left of the peanut butter off the floor. His little sister (who is the bad dog of the two) was probably praising him all day for that one.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My 12 month old Sage is the average dog owner's nightmare. My boyfriend calls her "the bandit".  I think her craftiness (naughtiness) is part of her charm!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Bruxinha doesn't get into too much mischief but I think that is more due to her guilty conscious than my training. When I was active duty she wasn't allowed in my bedroom or on the furniture due to dark blue Navy uniforms and yellow lab hair. But sometimes when I would come home she would be sitting by the door waiting for me with her ears back, her tail between her legs, and looking guilty as **** which forces me to walk around the apartment until I figure out what she did wrong. I quickly learned to go over to the couch and the bed and run my hand over the furniture feeling for warm spots. After finding said warm spot I get to turn, glare at my dog, say "Bruxinha" in a very disappointed voice, before changing out of my uniform. After that she and I would make up and she would be off the hook. I would miss most of her misbehaving if she just wasn't so guilty but I wouldn't change her for the world.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh...and I forgot to share that Schindler is a tattletail! Mya is my naughty girl and if she is doing something wrong Schindler will come sit by me with his ears back looking at me with wide puppy dog eyes....saying "Mom I had nothing to do with that".... Everytime this happens I know to go look for Mya.....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The badder the better in my book.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG these are hilarious stories. I too cherish the incredible things my Charlie does. Months ago, he was having diarreah while giving him certain omega pills. Charlie stays home alone since puppy once trained. I come home for lunch to let him out, I eat lunch then come back at 5 pm. Anywho, while having these stomach issues, he managed to learn ON HIS OWN to turn the door handle, not knobs, and did it once in a carpeted guest room. The rest of the house is hardwood. He knows we were very dissapointed.

The second time he had the urge, he managed to open the door handle that leads to the garage (concrete). When we got home, we praised him and he has done it in the garage from there on when needed.

I still wonder why GSDs are the third most intelligent....they should really be the first.

They are amazingly bright not only to learn stuff on their own but to know what is acceptable and not. Gotta love them.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Sounds like jax can look after himself.. I am quite lucky that Nero isn't very mischievious, he never really does anything to naughty...We past that stage a long time ago.._

_He can thought however open doors with handles.. The house we moved into had handles we swapped them for knobs. So he can't escape from room to room if I need to ever put him away for a few minutes._

_That happens every so often as most strangers that need to come in the house won't unless he is shut away, even if I go blue in the face in saying that he will NOT hurt you unless you hurt me...LOl..._


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy was the ultimate counter surfer,thief. She as a young dog probably 10 or 11 months decided she could herd ,she herded 5 horses and their riders into a circle during a rehearsal for a renactment.Telling the story its now funny ,that day not so much. She is still quick can walk off with stuff ,has raided trash cans ,stole steaks off a lit grill from her dog sitter Uncle John and in general earned her nickname G---D---it Daisy or Attilla. She is 11.5 now a little slower but stil is the finest B&E artist I know. Lucky is the angel dog who when he ate my bowl of cereal I put down to answer the phone I had to laugh and blame myself because I just believe he wont do anything.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Great stories!


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

My families second GSD had a thing for potholders and would non-chelant stroll by the drawer where they were kept and grab one out to chew on hidden in a corner when my mom was cooking.

I miss him


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

One day one of our Dachshunds was obsessing (he's ocd) about something on the entertainment center. He was jumping and jumping and then realized there was a chair about 4 ft. away from the entertainment center. So he got up on the chair, as he knew chairs will make you taller. 
Then he aimed his little nose at the top of the entertainment center, and you could see the little wheels turning - "I'm further away than before!" because the chair was further than he'd been when he was jumping. I have a photos series of the event but not sure where it's at. 
Our GSD Yaeger could figure out any gate, even typical "dog proof" ones. He was incredibly smart and resourceful.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Both of the girl GSDs could/can open things of all sorts - cupboards, drawers, doorknobs, Jora even opened things which were "childproofed". I always found it very clever. 

Savvy the PyrShep is a dog that would make a lot of people mad. He is wildly exuberant and able to climb or jump over or onto just about anything. And he does! The coffee table, the kitchen chairs, the kitchen table, the end tables, the crates, the back of the furniture, the fence, people. I think he's a very, very funny dog


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My former dog, Katy was a GSD/BC mix and she was...difficult to contain. We tried electric fence, invisible fence, concreting the bottom of the fence, electric at top and bottom and nothing slowed her down. Chain-link fence gates were a 1/2 second flip of the nose for her, quicker than most people can work them. The thing of it was she just wanted the OPTION of getting out, once out she would come right back or not even leave the enclosed area. When I had her I lived in a suburban area, so there were plenty of other dogs around. I would often come home to 3-4 dogs playing in my backyard. She would open their gates and come home with them. I once woke up to a big GSD in my bedroom, curled up on the floor with Katy. He got some treats and I took him home.

Katy was a survivor, the first few times she let herself out I freaked. Then gradually I realized that she was fine. Road smart, people smart and generally just a smart dog. She never looked guilty for all the naughty things she did, it was just her being her. 

One more quick story. Banjo (my GSD) had a frog with an electronic "ribbit" noise box. He loved to make it ribbit, and he played with it all the time. Katy's ears would twitch when she heard it, it rubbed her the wrong way. She took it from Banjo one evening and scooted outside with it. I gave chase as I knew she was going to destroy it. As I rounded the house corner I saw her standing on it's leg, with the torso in her mouth. One mighty pull and she ripped it in half, grabbed the voice box and shattered it. She dropped the pieces and never again showed any interest in the frog. I scolded her a little for that and I might as well have been scolding a rock, didn't phase her. I really miss her, she was a challenge to live with and amazing to watch herd. I think sheep bored her, but she was in heaven herding goats.


----------



## MyCharlie (Sep 20, 2011)

Our little guy has a pop up nylon "kennel", he puts everything in it. If your missing something check there first.......

We moved a bed for him to a different spot in the house and he dragged it right back to exactly where it was. My husband complains he is too organized:wild:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Felony is a master at opening doors. When Havs was a pup I didn't want him going outside in the middle of the night without me and I confined him to a closed crate. As he grew older I left the crate door open but my bedroom door and back door closed. After a week or two I woke up to find both dogs in the backyard and likely not for the first time. Felony had been allowing Havoc to go outside with her and one of them had been opening the bathroom door and going out that way.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Bump! I love these stories


----------

